# Paackage Explorer Methoden verstecken



## OnDemand (13. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

irgendwie hab ich in meine IDE was verstellt oder mir fällt es jetzt erst auf. Unterhalb jeder Klasse werden mir die in der Klasse befindlichen Methoden und Konstruktoren angezeigt,  Kann man das irgendwie verstecken? Im Packageexplorer Menü hab ich nichts gefunden. Das nervt wenn sich statt der Klasse die doofe Hierachie öffnet.


----------



## Diabolus (13. Apr 2015)

Passiert das wenn du auf Dashboard.java einen Doppelklick machst?


----------



## OnDemand (13. Apr 2015)

Ja aber nur, wenn ich zu weit links klicke in der Nähe von dem Pfeil


----------



## Diabolus (13. Apr 2015)

Bist du sicher das du was verstellt hast? 
Meiner Meinung nach hast du nichts verstellt. Du darfst halt nicht auf den Pfeil klicken sondern auf den Text _DashboardView.java_


----------

